# Noise cancelling bong.



## engineeredweed (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I'm writing my first thread in a while on this board as thought triggered me to ask a question, but I realised I hadn't ever introduced myself despite posting a couple of times.
Well I am me.. engineeredweed. I grew turbulently interested in some of the topics mentioned on here and found this forum after a quick google.
Besides cannabis I tinker in computers, electronics, magic mushrooms and trolling (don't worry I haven't done much/any here because I like the forum). I have had mild experience in growing various plants that are demonised by the government. I don't grow them because of this. I have an immune system which attacks my body when it comes in contact with a quite a quantity of substances. I have an inflamatory throat condition linked to this. I found out about this condition after choking on a piece of meat when I was around 10 years old. They had to remove it and found I had the condition. Now I am meant to take a form of topical steroidal medicine in the form of flixotide to control the inflamation. However the possible side effects worry me. 
I was exposed to a typical highschool view of weed. I thought it was only good to get fucked up on and that was its purpose in life. I did not even partake in the act that often. Possibly 5 times a year until mid last year. 
Long story short after some reading up on the history of the plant I was amazed into the fine art of growing things. What particularly amazed me was the fact that medicinal 'marijuana' aka cannabis was available in some U.S states legally as far as you can smoke it for medicinal purposes. So I thought well the doctors have no idea why it is apart from that it could be from food and other substances or from auto immune. And the docs were leaning towards it being caused by food and environmental factors. So I thought perhaps some natural cannabis could help with my condition. 
So i'm not sure whether i'm just allergic to the 21st century or what. But I think my body has got worse. At least inside. My skin is fine. But I do have eczema on my hands and behind my legs (sexy), however this is improving. I just think my body is self destructing or something. So many things food wise just dont sit well. Everything is filled with artificial shit that is most likely poisonous. My body doesnt like soy, gluten, nuts, honey, certain seeds. Foodwise the reactions seem to get worse so I have become a pro at knowing what food industry ingredients list pseudonyms actually contain.
And no I am not telling you about this to get sympathy there are people out there who are in my eyes infinitely worse off than me physically. I am just angry. I am a good 5'11'' and weigh around 67kg. I eat how much ever I want and still dont gain a gram (unless I have a big turd brewing). Because all of it is usually free of 90% of the food company additives. However this does not include all the pesticides that are used on our food despite a decent percentage being undertested or proven to have side negative side effects. Eg bacon, eggs and tomatoes with gluten free toast for breakfast today..Yum. But I bet it was full of so many chemicals that we shouldn't be ingesting that it was hell bad for me. This is what happens when you can't afford organic goods and produce. You have to eat shit that will probably kill you. Look around next time you are in a shopping center. So many people have bad skin and look like zombies. It's their fuel. Only the rich can afford to eat food that is actually near 100% healthy for a human body in appropriate quantities. 
Ahwell, population control ay ay?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to Rollitup. I hope weed can help you in some way.


----------



## engineeredweed (Jul 22, 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## grow space (Jul 22, 2009)

&#711;hello and welcome back.nice to meet yo man


----------



## TheWheelman (Jul 22, 2009)

Well welcome to RIU, Good to have you here.


----------



## goten (Jul 22, 2009)

welcome back bro....


----------



## engineeredweed (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry I didnt finish off my introduction. My idea is to create a noise cancelling bong. Because bongs are noisy (at least mine is) and my mother will never change her opinion of cannabis as a horrific drug that causes illness upon illness, I need a silencer for my bong. And hence I am going to build a bong with a microphone and an inverting amplifier hooked up to a speaker that should hopefully cancel most of the noise produced from taking an epic hit from a bong. Oh and btw I am 21 still living at home, hence the reason I am building this. What do you lovely people think? If I am successful in my quest I shall post up plans and instructions for the device.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jul 22, 2009)

so if noise is a problem, would smell also be an issue? if so maybe you can make noise/scent cancelling bong...then you could be retired by 30.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Sep 22, 2009)

lol you can always use a pillow... just rest a pillow on the female piece... mind you when you haul on the bong it will feel like it's clogged. BUT hey, dont worry its not. That's the pillow 

'till there are better bong suppressor's on the [black]market.. our half assed inventions will hafta do


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Welcome to RIU,
hope you enjoy growing here and growing some killer gonja!

Yeah I didnt start till I was 21 or 22, I was told and raised and you know the schools propaganda and all
thought pot made ya stupid like huffing gas.
So fucking sad.


----------

